# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Что это "PDM :Trojan"?

## innussia

Здравствуйте. Касперский обнаружил "PDM :Trojan", но пишет, что по нему нет информации. 
Что это такое и как с ним бороться? И еще одна пакость- not-a-virus AdWare.Win32.ConvertAd.afqw. Касперский пишет не возможно вылечить, а что тогда делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Это эвристический детект на файл.

----------


## innussia

И как с этим бороться?

----------


## mike 1

Если хотите проверить компьютер на вирусы, то пишите в раздел Помогите.

----------

innussia

----------

